# Give away: 20 tray dehydrator - ends Monday Oct. 12



## Belfrybat

Free except for postage:

The Good: *The Big - 1 Continuous Processor Dehydrator* by Vita-Mix. 
This puppy has 20 trays and will dry a huge amount of food. It comes with 20 fruit leather sheets, instruction book, and cleaning sponge and brush. 

The Bad (sort of): These are no longer made, but they were built to last. I purchased mine new in the mid-90s, so it is close to 20 years old. It has been used once or twice a year and not at all some years. I paid around $160.00 for it. 

The Ugly: This will need to be mailed as an oversized package, so postage will run between $14.50 and $30.00 depending on how close you live to Texas. If you want to estimate postage, goto USPS.com and put in large package 13 lbs. from zip 76878. Package size will be 26" x 14" x 14". 

If you are interested, post in this thread and I'll draw a name using Random.org on Monday Oct. 11th after 6 pm. Good luck!

I can't find my camera, so here are two pics from the instruction book.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sign me up please.


----------



## Jlynnp

Please sign me up as well!!


----------



## Vahomesteaders

I'm in! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## kasilofhome

Add me please.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Wow. What a kind and generous offer. Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## romysbaskets

That sounds wonderful, please add me? What a cool dehydrator!


----------



## qwerty

Please add my name, thank you for the chance for another way to store food.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing

Please add me too! Thanks.


----------



## po boy

Please add me also.


----------



## DEMinPA

Add me please. Thanks.


----------



## Mapleworks

Count me in also


----------



## BamaBasics

Please add me. Thank you!


----------



## frogmammy

Would you add me, please?

Mon


----------



## kinnb

We would like to be added--thanks so much!!


----------



## tammy from wv

I would love to have a chance to win this! Thanks for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## 1shotwade

Sounds great! I want in please!

Wade


----------



## mzgarden

Please add me in. Thank you.


----------



## Ellendra

Please add me to the drawing


----------



## ldc

How great! Thank you, please include my name! LDC


----------



## Janis R

How nice, please add me as well, thank you


----------



## blu_redneck

Great! Please add my name to the list! Thanks you!


----------



## sharplady

Add me please. Many thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Metalman

We are based in Hearne, north of Bryan/ College Station, so might be close enough to save you the effort of packing it up and shipping. Metalman


----------



## buslady

Please add me also. Thank you. Buslady


----------



## Belfrybat

Metalman said:


> We are based in Hearne, north of Bryan/ College Station, so might be close enough to save you the effort of packing it up and shipping. Metalman


Great idea! But I think we're about 3-1/2 hrs. away, so gas will probably cost more than postage. 

I'm heartened to see the good response and wish that more than one person could win.


----------



## ginny63

thank you, add me please


----------



## Disnene

Oh how fun! Add me to the list too! (Is it sad that this is my first post to the forum?) Hello, everyone! :teehee:


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I would like to be added please.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Oh dang! This sure would come in handy right about now Please consider this my entry. That's all I have to do right?


----------



## ladybug

Wow, what a cool dehydrator! That's neat! Please add me also and Thank you!


----------



## farmmaid

First: This is very generous of you....and, please add me to the entries....:kiss:


----------



## woodsman14

I'm in!


----------



## SectorSteve

Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Martlet

I'd like a shot too, please. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## TraderBob

In it to win it!
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## onebad93

Please add me to the list aswell. Thank you.


----------



## MichiganMike

please add me to the drawing...thanks MTP


----------



## kasilofhome

Can one see how positive bats.is decluttering in preparation for her move..no landfills, no sitting on a shelf at Gw where people scratch there head going....what is it.


----------



## SquonkHunter

*



Give away: 20 tray dehydrator - ends Monday Oct. 12

Click to expand...

*Please add my name to the hat for the drawing. Thank You.


----------



## kroft

Please put my name in. Thanks


----------



## logbuilder

That looks like a monster! I hope it goes to someone who will be able to utilize the capacity.

I have a six tray and seldom use more than 5 so I am good to go.

No need to enter me but thanks on behalf of whoever it goes to.


----------



## Txsteader

Include my name, please. Thank you!


----------



## londov7

Could you please place my name in the drawing as well? Thank you!


----------



## crispin

I would love a chance to win, thank you


----------



## quietperson

Please add my name to the drawing. Thank you very much for your kind offer.


----------



## arnie

put me in the contest please


----------



## haley1

Sign me up


----------



## PonderosaQ

Sign me up please. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Belfrybat

According to Random.org -- Post 26 -- Me! Wouldn't you know, the one post I made came up. :teehee:

So... I clicked again and the REAL winner is.... *Tammy in WV -- post 16*
The runner up if Tammy doesn't take it is .... *TXSteader -- post 43*

I'll PM Tammy. Thank you all for playing.


----------



## kinnb

congratulations!! thanks so much for the change to play, was so generous of you!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Aw shucks! Wish it was me, hehehe.

But seriously, congrats to the winner! Look forward to reading about how using it goes.

Thanks belfry for such a fun and generous raffle.

I gotta checkout eBay and see if I can snag me a deal on one of these.

Our dehydrator is great. But even with ten trays, I get more ready to go than what it can hold. And, we have a decently big household, seven at the moment with two in-laws possibly moving in and one kiddo possibly rebounding back home next year. I hate to not do big volumes of stuff when I know it wouldn't go to waste.

Got me five goats getting processed next week, and I think a third to half of that is all going to be jerky. I can't afford as much store bought as we can go through, and they looovvee them jerky in the winter here!

Congrats to the winner! Be well all.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Congrats!


----------



## mzgarden

Congrats to the winner and thanks for the chance.


----------



## kasilofhome

Really having watched bat declutter has been inspiring. It has given me an idea. Of repeating it next summer.


----------



## tammy from wv

Thanks, I can't wait to try it out! I see lots of jerky in my future. :nanner:


----------



## ladybug

Congrats Tammy!!!!!!


----------

